# Privateer Bay Boat 16'



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last Summer I picked up a running but beat up little Privateer, I'd been looking for one of these for a while. Ended up repowering and using the boat as it was, and it's a great little general purpose hull for the rivers and creeks here south of Charleston.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

I decided over the Winter that I needed to repaint the interior and thankfully with this boat, the transom and decks are rock-solid. So for now, no structural or layout changes as I've done with other rebuilds.

I didn't want to spend a ton of $$ so I bought a some sandpaper, a gallon of Petit gray bilge paint and here are the results. Since the inside of these have a rough fiberglass finish, a splatter-finish helps break up the lines. Pics are before I put on new hardware and re-did the wiring. This should get me through a few years, and should be easy to keep clean. Low-maintenance is what I'm looking for. 

I need to find a simple rub-rail for those rolled edges. If you have any suggestions I'd like to hear them!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Man i love the lines of Privateers. Sweet little boat!


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah those Privateers are solid boats. I fished out of my cousins a ton when I was younger.


----------



## PrivateerSoul (Apr 3, 2017)

bostick29412 said:


> Last Summer I picked up a running but beat up little Privateer, I'd been looking for one of these for a while. Ended up repowering and using the boat as it was, and it's a great little general purpose hull for the rivers and creeks here south of Charleston.


I have one just like that. Ever since I discovered this site, I have been thinking about attempting a restoration/modification project on it. There is no shortage of inspiration and design ideas here. 
Rock solid little boats.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like them boats. Nice job on a simple resto.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

About as simple as it gets.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M...b+rail+kit&dpPl=1&dpID=315TPUH-RwL&ref=plSrch


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, that rub-rail looks about right. The backing may be thin enough to attach with rivets.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Some final pics with everything installed ready to get wet this weekend. Need to grab a riser post for the seat up front. Eventually I want to try to rig a trolling motor up front, but that's for a later date.


----------

